

How to Land a Job as a Computer Security Analyst - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/becoming-hacker-online-security-analyst/#bh

======
RiderOfGiraffes
You're keen on this story - you've submitted it twice before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8179473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8179473)
3 points, 12 hours ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8176770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8176770)
3 points, 22 hours ago

